# Ubuntu 7.10 - Gutsy Gibbon - Working Good!



## panta dokimazete (Oct 20, 2007)

On my laptop - have not been able to get it on a USB drive, though - just not working for me.

Anybody else trying it?


----------



## danmpem (Oct 27, 2007)

Yeah, I use Ubuntu 7. I think to get it to boot off of a USB drive though, you have to not only install it to the drive but also have a computer that will boot a USB device. I don't know if that was what you were referring to, though


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Nov 2, 2007)

I recently installed it on my laptop and an older desktop. I am having trouble with some desktop graphics issues, but I think the problems are hardware related. I am new to Linux, but so far I am extremely pleased and pleasantly addicted. I even pulled out a very old Compaq and installed Puppy Linux on it just for fun. Have you been able to resolve the issue with Flash 9 and Firefox, concerning flash movies on sites such as You-tube?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm running PCLinuxOS 2007 on my desktop and my wife's laptop. Should I replace it? I tried Ubuntu when I was very new to Linux and didn't really enjoy it.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I'm running PCLinuxOS 2007 on my desktop and my wife's laptop. Should I replace it? I tried Ubuntu when I was very new to Linux and didn't really enjoy it.



I tried the earlier releases, too - this is LOTS better.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2007)

Ezekiel3626 said:


> I recently installed it on my laptop and an older desktop. I am having trouble with some desktop graphics issues, but I think the problems are hardware related. I am new to Linux, but so far I am extremely pleased and pleasantly addicted. I even pulled out a very old Compaq and installed Puppy Linux on it just for fun. Have you been able to resolve the issue with Flash 9 and Firefox, concerning flash movies on sites such as You-tube?



It has all been working well for me!


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Nov 3, 2007)

Will you point me to a site or page that will explain how to pull back from the cube and then spin it? I can make a cube and rotate it, but not the way I have seen in video clips where they zoom out and spin, with a background picture behind the cube. I am curious also about which router and/or modem you use with 7.10.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2007)

no idea about the cube

my router is a linksys wireless - not home for the weekend or I'd tell you the model


----------



## Herald (Nov 3, 2007)

I burned a CD and loaded it on my Vista desktop but the cursor won't move with my Logitech bluetooth mouse. Just a desktop that I can't do anything with.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Nov 3, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> I burned a CD and loaded it on my Vista desktop but the cursor won't move with my Logitech bluetooth mouse. Just a desktop that I can't do anything with.



Have you tried the Ubuntu forum? I have found it to be of great help.


----------

